# The Jelly Bath [Open Lounge RP]



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Several giant Jelly tubs have appeared in a _dessert_ oasis. The sun is so hot you best cool off!

Flavors you can see so far:
Strawberry
Banana
Blueberry
Watermelon
Mango

Feel free to explore and discover more flavors!

EXTRA CHALLENGE
keep your hanky panky PG13 or the Giant Gummy Worm will devour you. HOW? beats me


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 5, 2018)

YES FUCKING JELLY *jumps into the sea of yes*


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

*After days wondering in the intense heat, the large wolf sees that there is an oasis in the distance. He is unsure if this is just a mirage, as the heat is playing hell with his senses. He takes a sniff of the air, and does indeed detect the smell of several jelly flavours. Throwing caution to the wind,  he rushes to the oasis, and there before him are SEVERAL tubs, each full of jelly. Picking the nearest one, this full of banana jelly, he dives head first and cools off.*


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 5, 2018)

Massan had been lost for a day now, and was confused.  When a smiling, seemingly trustworthy fox had offered him a ticket for a coach trip to the beach, he couldn't resist, not at that price.  But the lack of other holidaymakers on the coach was strange, and when he disembarked there was certainly plenty of sand, but a strange lack of sea.  He had only brought a small bag with a towel and supplies for a day trip, so by now he was thoroughly fed up and thirsty.  After wandering for a while he finds that this inexplicably empty resort at least has several pools, but they were not quite what he expected.  And this one yellowish pool has a couple of bathers already.  
Tilting his head in bemusement, he gives them a friendly wave before hopping in to join them.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

*Seems a friendly looking Otter coming towards me, and gives him a wave back, oblivious to the fact my fur is covered in banana jelly*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

((whoever that fox was, it wasn't me.))
SUDDENLY---a_ coconut drink_ tree rises from the ground. You can see that it's already lost it's top half of the husk with the nice coconut meat ready to be eaten! The succulent fruits are hanging from the tree from thin straw-like branches, ready for picking.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

*Hears a rumbling noise, and to my amazement a coconut tree appears next to the jelly tubs. As he is famished, he gets out of the tub, making sure first he has wrapped a towel around his waist and grabs a coconut. Using a claw, he manages to eventually make a hole and drinks the juice from within, wiping the run off from his muzzle.*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

*Sees people run towards the Oasis, I shake my head in disapproval." It's not like the thing will disappear" I said, continue to walk towards the oasis


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> *Sees people run towards the Oasis, I shake my head in disapproval." It's not like the thing will disappear" I said, continue to walk towards the oasis


((I don't intend for it to be a mirage but----you've given me ideas))


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

*Jumps back in the jelly tub and gets comfy*


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 5, 2018)

The otter pops his head up from the edge of the tub, wipes the jelly from his eyes and whiskers and slicks back his hair.  
"Seems real enough to me" he calls over to the approaching Panda, before taking a deep breath and slipping back into the gelatinous depths.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

*Sees a panda approach and beckons to come over an join as he relaxes in the jelly tub, feeling somewhat cooler now*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

*drop my bag and sat next to jelly pond, after a moment of silence, I buried my entire head in the jelly like an ostrich*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Some jelly tubs have pieces of fruit inside. Feel free to chomp on them but beware~ some of the fruits may be...sentient.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

*rolls around in the jelly tub, covering my fur in banana jelly and stands up, proceeding to shake my fur so all a covered*


----------



## Mosie (Apr 5, 2018)

W-W-WAT!? Jelly!? This must be a dream? My footsies are burning and my thighs are melting, guess a jelly bath is better than burning alive. Especially in this flannel geez I mean this sucker protects from sunburn but I have fur for goodness sake


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

Is it really a dream? Cotton candy clouds pass by, some low enough to reach...


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I love Orange aka Mandarin Jelly oddly enough orange and blue are my lucky colors.


----------



## Mosie (Apr 5, 2018)

Bros blackberry jelly is where it's at


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

But I wish there was chocolate Jelly since I'am a die hard chocolate head lol but atleast they have chocolate spreads and chocolate syrup.


----------



## Mosie (Apr 5, 2018)

Would chocolate syrup count? Or I'm pretty sure that's just pudding


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

My secret guilty pleasures are fried chocolate syrup and peanut butter sandwiches and chocolate pudding.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 5, 2018)

For a little variety, the otter shakes the banana jelly from his fur as best he can and then investigates the pool next door, which appears to be watermelon.  
Sounding more than a little alarmed, he cries out
"Hey, I felt something move in here!"


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 5, 2018)

apple slices shaped like rabbits are hopping in the watermelon jelly. one has found your front paw and started nibbling softly.

what a doozy this place is.


----------



## Mosie (Apr 5, 2018)

Oooh apple shaped bunnies never heard of or seen those before! *devours them all, being greedy* I need to make these actually that's a great cute idea


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 5, 2018)

"I'm not so sure the rabbits were what we needed to worry about" said the otter, hesitantly.  
"Something has hold of my tail..."


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

*pulls head from the jelly with an apple bunny in his mouth*
He was playing apple bobbing all along
*The apple bunny was wiggling between my teeth and with a force of a million faggot I bit down on the poor creature sending apple bunny bloodjuice flying all over the place*


----------



## Mosie (Apr 5, 2018)

....applesauce *cries*


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 5, 2018)

"A little help over here, perhaps?" pleads the otter just before his head disappears below the surface.


----------



## Mosie (Apr 5, 2018)

I got you!

*grabs otter head with big paws, still gets submerged* 

Dangit *blarb*


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

I'll help

*gets out of his tub and dives in grabbing hold of the otter, pulling to the surface*

Gotcha


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

Massin and Mossie fell in the jelly. They're stuck inside the jelly and isn't moving

Picks up stick and pokes them to see if they're alive


----------



## Mosie (Apr 5, 2018)

Eeeeeck *twitches* *spits out jelly*


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

*pulls Mossie as well out of the jelly* I don't like this jelly, it fights back.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 5, 2018)

*splutters*

Thanks!  Whatever that thing was, it had teeth.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2018)

Be that as it may! We must solve the mystery of this Oasis. It's either this desert or the desert!


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 5, 2018)

I agree, not is all as it seems


----------

